# Look what landed on my craft room table!



## Sue Fish

Lol well not really landed....made lots of butterflies today


----------



## Mejarrett

How pretty.


----------



## Casey47

I wish some would fly in my window. They are beautiful!


----------



## Sue Fish

Casey47 said:


> I wish some would fly in my window. They are beautiful!


thanks my friend just told me i should pin them to a bulletin board or something and pluck them off as I need them...how sweet they'd look hanging there


----------



## raindancer

Oh how cute! I adore butterflies!


----------



## TennKnitter

So pretty


----------



## jojoacker62

How are they made?


----------



## knittnnana

What are they for?


----------



## Sue Fish

jojoacker62 said:


> How are they made?


mostly i painted cardstock and then punched them with two different size punches


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> What are they for?


i add them to notecards I make


----------



## knittnnana

Sue Fish said:


> i add them to notecards I make


How sweet! They're very pretty.


----------



## jeannietta

Lovely.


----------



## jojoacker62

Thank you, they're gorgeous. I guess they are your favorite.


----------



## kwharrod

Very lovely. I like the lacy wings.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Happy!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Those are beautiful. Where did you find the punches to make them?


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Love them,I have a Big straw sun hat on the wall in my bedroom with butterflies I have pinned on,My husband would buy anu Butterflies he found,


----------



## Sue Fish

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are beautiful. Where did you find the punches to make them?


they are martha stewart punches i got at michaels 2 sizes


----------



## tweeter

they are very nice


----------



## mopa2282

These are great.


----------



## SherryH

They are beautiful, very nice work. Your butterflies would make a lovely mobile.


----------



## louisezervas

Lovely!


----------



## Limey287

Adorable


----------



## MacRae

These are such beautifies. You are really enjoying making them for sure.


----------



## Valjean

They are just beautiful,the colours are so pretty.


----------



## Cricket918

These are beautiful. I also love butterflies. Can't remember where I saw this, maybe Etsy, but someone had taken a canvas, like for painting a picture, and covered it with smal butterflies like yours. There were several, with butterflies in different colors and various arrangements. They looked amazing. What are you making the butterflies out of?


----------



## dotcarp2000

Sue Fish said:


> Lol well not really landed....made lots of butterflies today


Lol,sue, you're too much---in such an amazing way.


----------



## dotcarp2000

What kind of paint do you use?


----------



## Deefercrafts

Beautiful, maybe I should use MY butterfly Punch sometimes LOL


----------



## dotcarp2000

Sue Fish said:


> Lol well not really landed....made lots of butterflies today


Ok,Sue, I'm doing it for sure. Today I'm getting am embosser--the $29.95 one at Michaels along with the butterfly punch. And if I begin to get out of control with this new craft, I hope you come to Washington,Pa and really give me a good tongue lashing.


----------



## Sue Fish

dotcarp2000 said:


> Ok,Sue, I'm doing it for sure. Today I'm getting am embosser--the $29.95 one at Michaels along with the butterfly punch. And if I begin to get out of control with this new craft, I hope you come to Washington,Pa and really give me a good tongue lashing.


Lol grab your coupons! You have ac Moore nearby? They have a 50% off coupon this week! You can use that at michaels


----------



## Indian2

I love butterflies......yours are beautiful


----------



## dotcarp2000

Sue Fish said:


> Lol grab your coupons! You have ac Moore nearby? They have a 50% off coupon this week! You can use that at michaels


NO AC Moore here, Sue, but will use my coupon for my punches. The embosser can't take a coupon but it's still affordable.


----------



## Longtimer

Beautiful. I haven't even had time to try yesterday's card with butterflies and here are more. Guess I'll skip breakfast and start painting index cards. Thanks and keep on inspiring us!


----------



## Sue Fish

dotcarp2000 said:


> NO AC Moore here, Sue, but will use my coupon for my punches. The embosser can't take a coupon but it's still affordable.


I used a coupon for mine at michaels!


----------



## randiejg

I was just thinking yesterday that I should make a bunch of different embellishments like these to have on hand, instead of trying to make everything for a card as I make each one. Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## SuZyQ818

So very pretty! Just looking at them makes me feel happy!


----------



## Sue Fish

SuZyQ818 said:


> So very pretty! Just looking at them makes me feel happy!


Yes me too!! cant wait to get a bunch of them framed and hung on the wall in my craft room!


----------



## Suecpee

Open your window for all to see! What a wonderful job you have created.


----------



## Sue Fish

Suecpee said:


> Open your window for all to see! What a wonderful job you have created.


----------



## KittyMomma

Such beauties. Would love some to fly in my window.


----------



## Gundi2

wow.lovely.


----------



## craftilady

Real pretty. What did you use for the butterflies


----------



## Sue Fish

craftilady said:


> Real pretty. What did you use for the butterflies


Mostly scraps of card stock and many I painted the paper then punched them out..some aluminum foil etc etc


----------



## kathiebee

I don't have the Martha Stewart punch, but I have the EK Success one that has all three butterflies in one punch. The first picture is my trial one. Then for our Ladies Lunch the second picture was part of the decorations and the third was the picks we stuck in the strawberries on the plates.


----------



## Sue Fish

kathiebee said:


> I don't have the Martha Stewart punch, but I have the EK Success one that has all three butterflies in one punch. The first picture is my trial one. Then for our Ladies Lunch the second picture was part of the decorations and the third was the picks we stuck in the strawberries on the plates.


Good ideas


----------



## missylam

Sue, did you just use a butterfly punch to do them. Love the water color on card stock. Beautiful butterflies.


----------



## Sue Fish

missylam said:


> Sue, did you just use a butterfly punch to do them. Love the water color on card stock. Beautiful butterflies.


Yes two size Martha Stewart punches


----------



## TXBARB

Can you tell a few to fly my way.


----------



## Sue Fish

TXBARB said:


> Can you tell a few to fly my way.


Lol will see what I can do......


----------



## blawler

Wow. You surely did. They'll look great on your note cards. Aloha... Bev


----------



## #1Patsy

are they paper?


----------



## Janana

They are so sweet. They certainly bring happiness.


----------



## rujam

I am still trying to find where I can buy the 2 sizes of butterfly punches, they are so pretty.


----------



## Sue Fish

#1Patsy said:


> are they paper?


Yes various papers


----------



## Sue Fish

rujam said:


> I am still trying to find where I can buy the 2 sizes of butterfly punches, they are so pretty.


They are Martha Stewart. Hope that helps


----------



## rujam

Sue Fish said:


> They are Martha Stewart. Hope that helps


I'm hoping I can purchase them here.


----------



## Sue Fish

rujam said:


> I'm hoping I can purchase them here.


I hope so...not sure about shipping cost from the USA but maybe somewhere online even there...they are my favorite and there is a lot you can do with them...my 12 yr old granddaughter asked me last night in an email if I could bring her some for her room when we go to visit in a few weeks...seems everyone loves them!


----------



## knittnnana

Sue Fish said:


> I hope so...not sure about shipping cost from the USA but maybe somewhere online even there...they are my favorite and there is a lot you can do with them...my 12 yr old granddaughter asked me last night in an email if I could bring her some for her room when we go to visit in a few weeks...seems everyone loves them!


You've started something!!!


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> You've started something!!!


lol I guess so...had one lady ask about buying my butterflies for her daughter who does scrap booking...I am sure my other grand children will want them too..and I still love the idea of mounting them in a frame to hang in my sewing room...didnt get to that this weekend as I had planned


----------



## knittnnana

Well, it's a very cute craft and maybe a new business for you!


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> Well, it's a very cute craft and maybe a new business for you!


LOL I can see me on the corner now peddling butterflies!!


----------



## knittnnana

Sue Fish said:


> LOL I can see me on the corner now peddling butterflies!!


Better to peddle butterflies then something else! (My husband wants to know why I'm laughing so early in the morning!)


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> Better to peddle butterflies then something else! (My husband wants to know why I'm laughing so early in the morning!)


lol so true....maybe add a few flowers and I could be a flower child ..
this is a fun board...and fun to share so many interests with others


----------



## knittnnana

In all seriousness, it just occurred to be that this might be a fun project to do with my granddaughters. They are 13, 7 and 6. Do you think the little ones would be able to make the butterflies? They could at least do the painting.


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> In all seriousness, it just occurred to be that this might be a fun project to do with my granddaughters. They are 13, 7 and 6. Do you think the little ones would be able to make the butterflies? They could T least do the painting.


my almost 7 yr old cant really push hard enough on the punch..it is a tough one...but the older one could i am sure...have the younger ones paint and glue the two sizes together...assembly line !


----------



## knittnnana

Thanks! I'm going to be visiting the youngest one in 2 weeks. She's the one who always wants to do crafts. She'll love this. What type of paint do you recommend? (Sorry - you probably already told us). I can't wait to try this with my granddaughter!!


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> Thanks! I'm going to be visiting the youngest one in 2 weeks. She's the one who always wants to do crafts. She'll love this. What type of paint do you recommend? (Sorry - you probably already told us). I can't wait to try this with my granddaughter!!


I just use the little kids paints that come several colors in the set for about $2..water colors


----------



## knittnnana

Thanks! Off to Joanne's today! Now you get to work on framing those butterflies!


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> Thanks! Off to Joanne's today! Now you get to work on framing those butterflies!


lol neighbor just invited me over to use her gadget and some dies for flowers...and emboss with somle of her folders..nice we can share...


----------



## knittnnana

Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Longtimer

Sue Fish said:


> my almost 7 yr old cant really push hard enough on the punch..it is a tough one...but the older one could i am sure...have the younger ones paint and glue the two sizes together...assembly line !


I have a thing that I bought in a stamping store. You set the punch in it and pull a large lever. It distributes the weight and. Makes it easy to punch. I bought it when my granddaughter was little.


----------



## knittnnana

Longtimer said:


> I have a thing that I bought in a stamping store. You set the punch in it and pull a large lever. It distributes the weight and. Makes it easy to punch. I bought it when my granddaughter was little.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## knitpick

beautiful


----------



## Sue Fish

knittnnana said:


> Thanks! Off to Joanne's today! Now you get to work on framing those butterflies!


I am at our place in Ct and foud a couple of frames that I will use for the butterflies..think they will look cute in my seiwng room in and oval and a round frame


----------



## Brawny

What a neat idea.


----------

